# Java Version Details ermitteln



## Eraser (17. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich weiß, das Thema gibt es andauernd, dass jemand wissen möchte wie man die intallierte Java-Version ermitteln kann.

Ich möchte in meiner Java-Applikation die Details ermitteln können, die bei der Eingabe in der Kommendozeile durch "java -version" ausgegeben werden.

Hier werden bekanntlich 3 Zeilen ausgegeben:

```
java version "1.6.0_23"
java/TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_23-b05)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed-mode)
```

Wie ich an die Information aus der ersten Zeile komme, weiß ich. 
Mich interessiert aber speziell die dritte Zeile.

Weiß jemand wie ich da rainkomme?


LG
Eraser


----------



## KrokoDiehl (17. Feb 2011)

Hallo.

Ich denke mal, dass man das meiste über die System-Properties herausbekommt, sprich 
	
	
	
	





```
System.getProperty( key )
```
 (s. hier).


----------



## homer65 (17. Feb 2011)

Am einfachsten kommst du per "java -version" an die Informationen.
Da du das aber wohl selber weißt, denke ich, das du meinst, wie du von einem Java Programm dran kommst!?
Nun, da kannst du per Runtime.getRuntime().exec("java -version") einfach "java -version" aufrufen und die Ausgabe abfangen.


----------



## maki (17. Feb 2011)

Vielleicht hat die commons-lang in SystemUtils da Infos zu, ansonsten mal die System Properties ansehen.


----------



## X5-599 (17. Feb 2011)

Ich denke die Infos die du brauchst sind: java.vm.name, java.vm.version und java.vm.info

So bastelst du dir denselben String zusammen, den du auch mit: java -version (3. Zeile) bekommen würdest:


```
String dritteZeile = System.getProperty("java.vm.name") + " (build " +
		             System.getProperty("java.vm.version") + ", " +
		             System.getProperty("java.vm.info") + ")";
```

Gruß


----------



## Gonzo17 (17. Feb 2011)

Guido Krger - JAVA 1.1 lernen - Kapitel 12 Die Klasse System

Hier auch noch ein paar Infos, falls das nicht genügt.


----------

